# WLAN Probleme, MSI GE60, Windows 8.1, Intel Centrino N 135



## weizenleiche (12. November 2013)

Hi, ich nutze Windows 8.1 auf meinem GE60.

Ich habe leider öfter WLAN Abbrüche und schlechte Ladezeiten.

Ich habe schon im GeräteManager bei der WLAN Karte den Modus auf Auto gestellt, damit ich wenigstens 150mbps habe, und den Haken bei "Computer darf dieses Gerät ausschalten um Energie zu sparen" rausgenommen.

Das hat leider nicht wirklich geholfen.

Jetzt 2 Fragen:

1. Kann das an einer zu alten Treiberversion von der Intel Wireless Karte liegen? Ich bekomme die Karte auf Teufel komm raus nicht über die Version 15.10.0.12, ist das die aktuellste? Wenn nein, habt ihr bitte mal einen Link für mich zu einem funktionierenden Update?

2. Ist für Windows 8 ein BIOS Update nötig? Laut Produktseite gibt es extra eines für Windows 8, warum ist mir aber nicht ganz klar  MSI Global ? Notebook & Tablet - GE60 0ND

Meine aktuellen BIOS Informationen findet Ihr im Anhang. Außerdem die Treiberinformation meiner Centrino Karte.

Schon mal vielen Dank,

David


----------



## ChrisSteadfast (12. November 2013)

wurde der Treiber von dir manuell installiert oder von Windows 8 automatisch?

Ich hatte das selbe Problem bis hin zu Dauerhaft beschränkter Verbindung.

Danach habe ich die neuste Version des Treibers für win7 64 bit geladen (achte drauf das du explizit die win7 Version lädst, bei mir waren alle versionen bis win 2000 in dem Zip), ausser der Hersteller bietet dir einen funktionierenden Win8 Treiber an.

Falls du Probleme bei der Signatur/HashWert haben solltest kann ich dir diese Vorgehensweise empfehlen:

Treiber installieren unter Windows 8 - Android-Hilfe.de


----------



## weizenleiche (12. November 2013)

Hallo Chris, danke für die Antwort,

das ist eine gute Frage.
Generell erkennt Windows die Netzwerkkarte von selbst wenn ich sie vorher deinstalliere, also benutzt Windows anscheinend mitgelieferte Treiber. 

Bügel ich jetzt den originalen Windows 8.1 Treiber der Intel Seite rüber, aktualisiert er meiner Meinung nach nur das Bluetooth Modul. Die Netzwerkkarte bleibt von diesem Update unberührt.

Ich erhalte keine Fehlermeldung oder sonstiges, im Gegenteil, der Treiber wird laut Fenster korrekt installiert.

Ich werde nachher mal den Win 7 64 Bit Treiber ausprobieren, wobei ich eigentlich der auffassung war das sich Win 7 in der Architektur von Win 8 unterscheidet ... Ich werde auch mal den beschriebenen Weg einschlagen.

Gruß David


----------



## Dark Hunter (12. November 2013)

Moin, 
falls nicht bereits geschehen, solltest du mal probieren, in den Energieplaneinstellungen die Drahtlosadaptereinstellungen auf "Höchsteistung" zu stellen. Das hat bei mir in der Vergangenheit sämtliche Probleme mit Intel-WLAN-Chipsätzen behoben.


----------



## weizenleiche (12. November 2013)

Aloha,

ist ebenfalls bereits geschehen, über diese Einstellung bin ich gestern auch gestoßen. Leider keine Verbesserung.
Grüßle


----------



## ChrisSteadfast (12. November 2013)

AirKnight schrieb:


> wobei ich eigentlich der auffassung war das sich Win 7 in der Architektur von Win 8 unterscheidet .


 
Dieser Auffassung war ich auch immer



AirKnight schrieb:


> Ich erhalte keine Fehlermeldung oder sonstiges, im Gegenteil, der Treiber wird laut Fenster korrekt installiert.



Bei mir war laut Windows auch alles OK trotzdem hatte ich auch diese Probleme, zwar mit einer WLAN Karte von TPlink, aber ein Versuch ist es wert.
Habe auch 2 Tage Foren gelesen, TP angeschrieben und jede Menge Einstellungen probiert. Danach habe ich gedacht komm versuch mal den Treiber der unter Windows 7 funktioniert hat. Ist vielleicht nicht ganz optimal, aber funktioniert.

Hattest denn das selbe Problem unter Windows 7 oder ist das neue Hardware mit neuem Betriebssystem?


----------



## weizenleiche (12. November 2013)

Ob das selbe Problem unter Windows 7 bestand ... ich weiß es nicht ich denke nein.
Zunächst war Win7 64 Bit drauf, da ich aber den Geschwindigkeitszuwachs von Win8 nicht missen wollte, ist Win8.1 Pro draufgewandert. Und ich bin der Meinung das die Probleme damit anfingen, sicher bin ich mir aber nicht.


----------



## weizenleiche (12. November 2013)

So folgende Schritte durchgeführt:

- Neusten Win7 64Bit Treiber von Intel.de geladen (Wireless_16.1.1_s64)
- Windows in den unsignierte Treiber Modus gebracht
- Installiert -> Keine Besserung
- Nochmal im normalen Modus installiert -> Keine Besserung

Und die Treiberversion des WLAN Treibers hat sich nicht mal geändert!

Allerdings habe ich jetzt ein neues Problem (siehe Anhang)
Um darauf zu reagieren habe ich nochmal dieses geraffel aus einem Youtube Video mit ipconfig /renew etc. durchgeführt, auch keine Besserung. Das Internet funktioniert jetzt, allerdings quälend langsam.


----------



## weizenleiche (12. November 2013)

So nachdem der Router jetzt auch nochmal die Werkseinstellungen gesehen hat ist das Problem größtenteils gelöst.
Ich habe jetzt dennoch so jede halbe Stunde ein Timeout was natürlich extrem beim zocken nervt 

Jemand noch einen Tipp?


----------



## weizenleiche (14. November 2013)

Moin Moin,

heute werde ich mir einen anderen Router holen und testen. Selbst über einen WLAN-Repeater mit LAN Anschluß hat der Laptop noch Probleme. Komischerweise zickt mein Note 3 jetzt ähnlich rum. Außerdem aufgefallen: Die Fritzbox, eine 7240, wird ziemlich heiß seit dem letzten FritzOS Update  Vielleicht also doch ein Routerseitiges Problem.


----------

